# How to import US EU2200 Generator to Canada



## mrdindon (Apr 5, 2021)

Living in Canada here, 

I want to purchase a EU2200 generator (GXR120 engine) but I can see that the model is way different in the US than in Canada. The US version has some cool features that the Canadian model doesn't have... (Bluetooth, outlet protection cap).
I tried to reach Honda Canada to see / know when / if this model would arrive here... After 3 weeks, I got a generic answer saying that there products are shown on there website (Thank you Honda !!)

Based on my research, I realized that Honda prevent there US reseller to ship to Canada. 
Also, Canadian importation rules seems to prevent us from importing generators from the US based on pollution regulations. 

But since both models feature the same engine do you think it would still be possible to get one ?
Anyone ever experienced purchasing a generator from the states and importing it via third party importation companies ?
I just want to be sure it wont get stuck at the border...
Or did anyone went to the US, bought one and came back ?

I know this is not a generator forum but it's the closest location I could find with knowledgeable people 

Canadian model :
*Ultra-Quiet 2200i™*








powerequipment.honda.ca

US model :
*Honda EU2200i Super Quiet Inverter Generator | Honda Generators*







powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I know of one person who went to Canada to bring back a Yamaha 1028 snowblower. I see no reason why you cannot do the same for an eu2200.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Next time you go on a trip south of the 49th just purchase the Honda 2200 there and declare it when you’re coming back. You do realize that the US model doesn’t have climate technology, important if running it in cold weather. Dutchy


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Dutchy491 said:


> Next time you go on a trip south of the 49th just purchase the Honda 2200 there and declare it when you’re coming back. You do realize that the US model doesn’t have climate technology, important if running it in cold weather. Dutchy


There is a PCV heater add on for the US models that can be purchased to handle canadian cold. I donot know of any difference in carb jetting.


----------



## mrdindon (Apr 5, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Next time you go on a trip south of the 49th just purchase the Honda 2200 there and declare it when you’re coming back. You do realize that the US model doesn’t have climate technology, important if running it in cold weather. Dutchy


Thanks for that comment…
I was not aware of that climate technology thing… Do you think you could elaborate on what it is actually ? I saw in a later post something related to pcv heater .. is that it ?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep. It’s a small heater element in the intake that prevents freeze up due to moisture in the cold air. But if it’s available from Honda to retrofit it might be worthwhile to do so. Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ha.....it’s folks like you that make me appreciate living in Canada more than you will ever know....;>) Dutchy


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

😄 Thought Police.


----------



## mrdindon (Apr 5, 2021)

After looking around I Also saw that Ryobi also offer a different model (RYI2322E) down there with an electric starter that sounds really interesting based on its price compared to the Honda but what makes me curious about it is that cylinder size, (79cc) is way smaller than the Honda EU2200 (GX120 120cc) so I'm concerned about any longterm usage / quality...Maybe I should start another thread just for that ?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the honda is worth the wait.
it is a better unit


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

iowagold said:


> the honda is worth the wait.
> it is a better unit


yup.


----------



## mrdindon (Apr 5, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> There is a PCV heater add on for the US models that can be purchased to handle canadian cold. I donot know of any difference in carb jetting.


would you have the part # for that somewhere ?


----------



## mrdindon (Apr 5, 2021)

mrdindon said:


> would you have the part # for that somewhere ?


I think I found it 
06390-Z44-A30


https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/pci54807a.pdf


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Bingo.


----------

